# How Do You Spell Honey?



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My season is shaping up to be the best I've seen in.....well....ever.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

One more good rain here and this may very well be a memorable year. I have 100 pounds on some but not most.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad you're getting a better crop this year!


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Been real good in East Tennessee too. Several hives have given me 6 shallows so far with about 6 weeks to go.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

It has been real wet here, but everything that could bloom is blooming right now, and the heat is coming. "He's got high hopes, he's got high hopes, he's got high apple pie in the sky hopes."
Also, a good year for making increase. Overwintered 36/39 (35 in 5 over 5 type format), sold 13, 11 in production, and about 50 nucs started with plans to overwinter. 
Thanks Mike for the Beesource sharing and the Sustainable Apiary Vimeos. I bought a breeder queen this year to add something to my stock, but otherwise have not been buying bees since 2010. :thumbsup:


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

lots of honey this year, but different in previous years with regard to the bees finishing and capping most of it by this point on the calandar.

winter lasted three to four weeks longer than normal, so some of the blooms came late and the spring build up was delayed.

later blooms came in pretty much on schedule so the honey this year is more multifloral and you can really taste it.

then we had above average rainfall and higher than normal humidity through the spring that continues now into summer. our flow (which has normally all but ended by now) continues in earnest with noticable pollen and nectar still coming in daily.

all of this has resulted in record honey on the hives, but most of it still in process with a fair amount still uncapped whereas last year most of it was capped and a lot of it harvested already by now.

i'm holding off on pulling most of it until it's finished, which may end up being fall for a good portion of it.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Honey: "M_O_N_E_Y"

I'm glad for everyone who's getting a good surplus this year.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree with Adrian, not much honey yet due to the rain, but if the sun ever shines, white sweet clover is just starting, but the basswoods look iffy, not many buds yet.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Good year here also. I think this is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE......
Hey Mike, how about some pics of the tall ones when you get a chance.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

What if they are all tall.....and they say it's better out west.


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

i agree good harvest here in North East Pa, late June over 100 pounds still many frames left to harvest that are waxed over on one side may have to wait till late July
for those but very happy indeed


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I am real envious! Our bee pasture bloomed real good, but there did not seem to be any nectar in it. The honey crop looks to be like last year. Three years ago we had double last years crop. Our main crop is irrigated Sainfoin, and it is about finished. Our best hives have maybe half of a shallow super. The rest range down to nothing in the supers. We still have white clover, sweet clover, trefoil, alfalfa, and the second bloom on the sainfoin.
Dave


----------



## bxtplus (Jun 8, 2012)

Northeastern NY - One of the best seasons I've seen in a decade. But its not only honey. Introducing queens, raising nice cells, and making increase with nucs and splits has been what we all want beekeeping to always be. Wow! Nearly ALL of my equipment is full and basswood has not bloomed yet.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Roland said:


> I agree with Adrian, not much honey yet due to the rain, but if the sun ever shines, white sweet clover is just starting, but the basswoods look iffy, not many buds yet.
> 
> Crazy Roland


It looks like the Basswood shed most of its bells before the bloom, is that what you have seen?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Good year in the Mid Atlantic. Have in buckets now twice what I took off last year. Average 2 supers per colony. Several had 3.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Knisely said:


> Honey: "M_O_N_E_Y".


Hey I was going to say that. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't try for honey this year, but a good year for expansion. Went from 6 colonies to 50(most in double nucs) and drawn out about 400 frames. Raising all my own queens and building our own equipment. Helped a friend of mine do about the same.

Been an exciting, hard, interesting, educational, and fun year.


----------



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

Not a good year here, late and dry spring with more than one late hard freeze. Started spring with 2 hives, will get one medium super from the two.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Warm spring got everything going early here. Did the sustainable apiary thing and put the QC to some mating nucs rather than scratching them (thanks MP). I am now at about 10 new deeps when I usually start to make WO nucs and need to make boxes in summer? It has been wet and cool here and none of it is capped! Not a single frame in 3 or 4 supers on some hives. At least they are drawing comb.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

This thread seems to be a good place to put in a plug for checkerboarding. It’s quite easy for others to ignore my assertion that CB’ing is easier and more simple that other swarm prevention techniques and generates more honey production. Experienced beekeepers are certain that what they have been doing is the best that can be done to maximize honey production.
We don’t use pictures much to make the point – I am not a photographer and pictures are easily doctored to falsify the data. However, we do recognize that pictures have more impact than words.
Photo: Taken 2 June, 2014, at Elkton, TN.
Two hives checkerboarded in Feb., 2014.
Top super, one each, just added, basically empty.
Spring flow starting to trail off.
6’ ladder shown for reference
Not bad for an area where the Extension PhD reports a production average of 50 to 70 lbs. 13 shallows were harvested from the pair in mid-June. We don’t weigh honey, but using 23 lbs. for a plugged-out, 9 frame, shallow, that’s about 299 lbs., with more left on and more to come. We harvested in self-defense.
Splitting is the predominate swarm prevention technique here on BeeSource. You splitters keep on weakening your colonies. We’ll take the easy way and checkerboard.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

winevines said:


> Good year in the Mid Atlantic. Have in buckets now twice what I took off last year. Average 2 supers per colony. Several had 3.


Couldn't figure out edit- so just to add- went to take off what I hoped were cleaned off supers and it looks like everyone has at least 1 more filled with nectar and some 2. Surely a bumper crop year.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice hives Walt!

Where is the brood all in the deep box?

I plan on doing more checker boarding and less splits in the future as i get my numbers up and more supers built/drawn.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Walt, those hives are a sight to behold, fantastic.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

MP, how do I spell honey? pretty peeked this year, from what I have been hearing the southern Ohio area was too rainy and not enough sunshine, I suppose I will wait till next year and see what it brings.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Flower P.
Brood volume? Don't know.
Typically, we go into "main flow" with at least the bottom 2 shallows and sometimes the third, filled with brood. A feature of CBing is no backfilling of the broodnest during the swarm prep period.
Walt


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

WWW said:


> MP, how do I spell honey?


Work, work work. 

Looks like better than a 100 pound crop and I haven't got the help to take care of it. Been alone for a week. Doing the best I can but impossible alone. Still 14 yards to re-super, queens to catch tomorrow, nucs to make, not to mention harvest.

Anyone want a job?


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I was going to start whining about my little 4 yards and going to 5 but MP puts it all in perspective. Did I mention I was going to hook up the RV and go on vacation?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Knisely said:


> Honey: "M_O_N_E_Y"


Don't count your chickens. This is the year when all the back yard beeks who don't know what they are doing end up with a lot of honey. When honey is in great supply what happens to the price? What you really should be praying for is a bad year with a good yield.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry to rain on your parade Ace, but the effect of all the back yard beekeepers is rather insignificant in relation to the commercial beekeepers in the U.S., which is insignificant in relation to the amount of "honey" the Chinese fabricate, which by the way is spelled "rice".

Crazy Roland


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I went out with supers on an over optimism run this afternoon and put them all on! The alfalfa is putting out that 60 pounds of 60% saturated nectar per acre per day right now. They are drawing that impossible plastic foundation that really sucks you know, super after super. I may have to dig out that duragilt and get it drawn too! One more good rain!


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

GOOD YEAR SO FAR_ and if this weather holds like it is till the sourwood flow is over it will be the best year of the last 20 possible more


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

A ton of work.


----------



## Beemer (Jul 8, 2014)

TMWFTM

To much work for the money.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Don't count your chickens. This is the year when all the back yard beeks who don't know what they are doing end up with a lot of honey. When honey is in great supply what happens to the price? What you really should be praying for is a bad year with a good yield.


It is often said that a good nectar flow cures everything. So, yes, you have as much a chance of turning up w/ a lot of honey as the next fellow.

When honey is in what you think is great supply in your hives that has no impact what so ever on my or anyone else's price. When honey is in great supply across the State of NY that has little if any impact on what Honey Packers will pay for honey. I don't know exactly what does influence Honey Packers and what they will offer, but I am pretty sure it isn't the amount of honey in one State and definitely not what happens in one apiary.

What is "a bad year with a good yield."? If I have a good yield, how could that also be a bad year? I don't follow you.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Beemer said:


> TMWFTM
> 
> To much work for the money.


You get more pleasure taking off empty boxes? To me that is just as much work as taking off full ones. Full boxes of honey all day may be hard on my back, but I enjoy that a lot more than stacking empty boxes on pallets and putting them away for next year.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

In agreement with Mark here, nothing more depressing than taking off a bunch of empty or partly filled boxes. I do, however, agree with the thrust of the "bird mans" point. It's starting to look like there may be another 20 to perhaps as many as 50 million pounds of domestic production that will be floating around in the marketplace this year. I would be surprised if there wasn't at least some short term softening of prices until it all finds a home. The world wide picture doesn't change a whole lot though so I wouldn't be terribly concerned.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> What is "a bad year with a good yield."? If I have a good yield, how could that also be a bad year? I don't follow you.


If a good nectar flow cures everything then when it isn't there only the knowledgeable beekeeper will have a good yield as compared to someone that has a low yield. Hard times separates the men from the boys is the saying.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> When honey is in what you think is great supply in your hives that has no impact what so ever on my or anyone else's price.


I beg to differ. If honey increases in great supply all the little farm stands and back yard beeks are not going to get what they are getting now for their honey. It may not affect you (although I doubt it) but it surely will affect local sales.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Acebird said:


> I beg to differ. If honey increases in great supply all the little farm stands and back yard beeks are not going to get what they are getting now for their honey. It may not affect you (although I doubt it) but it surely will affect local sales.


The way supply and demand works anymore is if there is a shortage the price goes up if there is an abundance the price goes up.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> If a good nectar flow cures everything then when it isn't there only the knowledgeable beekeeper will have a good yield as compared to someone that has a low yield. Hard times separates the men from the boys is the saying.


When there is a good flow in any particular locale every hive benefits. When there isn't, none do. What separates those that really benefit from those who don't are those who know how to get colonies to the peak of their foraging bee population at the right time of year. Matching peak colony population w/ peak nectar production time. That's what I have seen.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> When there is a good flow in any particular locale every hive benefits. When there isn't, none do. What separates those that really benefit from those who don't are those who know how to get colonies to the peak of their foraging bee population at the right time of year. Matching peak colony population w/ peak nectar production time. That's what I have seen.


You got that right sqkcrk. I couldn't agree more.
Just having bees isn't enough.
Having the peak population of bees per hive at the right time is the key.

Not always easy to accomplish and most never even try.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> I beg to differ. If honey increases in great supply all the little farm stands and back yard beeks are not going to get what they are getting now for their honey. It may not affect you (although I doubt it) but it surely will affect local sales.


Okay, you are clearly more knowledgeable about that than I. But I would maintain that if anybody selling honey lowers their price because they think there is a great supply out there somewhere therefore they had better lower their price so they can get rid of their honey, they don't understand marketing and economics and how to profit from honey sales.

Set your price high and stick w/ it. Don't care what others are getting. Whatever you sell will glean more profit than others and more than what you would have made per lb than what you would have made had you lowered your price so it would move.

I have said it many times, every time I raise my price I sell more. That was true when I marketed 30,000lbs of honey each year to stores across the North Country and The Adirondacks.

What the other guy in your farm market is selling honey for should not influence you on your price except that you should set yours higher. Try it. What do you have to loose?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> If honey increases in great supply ...


What is this great supply to which you refer? What is your definition of "great supply"? How does someone who sells honey in barrels effect someone w/ three hives who sells at Farm Markets?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FlowerPlanter said:


> The way supply and demand works anymore is if there is a shortage the price goes up if there is an abundance the price goes up.


That's the way it should work. But some people sell honey at a price which they themselves or their spouse would find agreeable/affordable. WRONG!! If you are selling honey, marketing honey, your spouse is not your customer. Raise prices annually, if you are selling at a Farm Mkt or direct store delivery. Otherwise you will find yourself at the back of the pack in a cpl yrs.


----------



## suburbanrancher (Aug 5, 2011)

I've only been a beekeeper for a few years and had to share my joy at the honey harvest this past Saturday. Over the past 2 summers when I actually harvested, I would take only 20lbs for various reasons. This year, I was able to get 65lbs with almost as much that I put back for them to finish capping. All told, I may get over 120lbs from my small apiary though I would be extremely happy with 100lbs.
Their 2 deep brood chambers are loaded with honey and brood, the mediums were almost groaning with stores. Love it.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> What do you have to loose?


You have to pay for a space at a fair for instance. If your competitor has his honey 50 cents lower then yours and sings a happy song you will sit their all day long and only sell to your relatives and friends. Costs could mount and profits could plummet. Just putting a higher price on you honey doesn't necessarily net you more profit.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Per pound it does. If your price is higher than someone else's in the market a perception of higher quality will form in the mind of the customer. While a lower price will make one wonder why? Is there something better about that other guys honey? Something not good about yours?

Let's say you sell one pound jars of honey. You put all of the honey you make into one pound jars. Your crop is 10 five gallon buckets of honey, which translates into 50 cases of one pound jars @ 12 jars per case. Just for arguments sake your profit is $1.00 per jar or $12.00/cs. You sell all of your honey at a Farm Mkt. and your price is $5.00.

Another beekeeper at the same market sells her honey for $6.00/one pound jar. If you both sell the same amount of honey. She made $1.00 more profit than you. 100% more. Or, you could look at it this way. You lost $600.00.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Walmart didn't get where it is by being the new kid on the block and raising the price. The did just the opposite until all their competition was gone. If you have an established market you can get away with a little price increase but not for long. The higher you raise your price the more competition will show up in your established market. That is what all retailers face over time.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Acebird said:


> Walmart didn't get where it is by being the new kid on the block and raising the price. The did just the opposite until all their competition was gone. If you have an established market you can get away with a little price increase but not for long. The higher you raise your price the more competition will show up in your established market. That is what all retailers face over time.


Agreed on commodity items. What you have to do with your product is differentiate. Use special bottles that look great or that would make great gifts, do creamed honey, etc., that the guy in the next booth isn't. You can charge $7.00 for that bottle if fancy, that the guy in the next booth can't charge for his mason jar.

Either the packaging has to be better, or the product.

This is why Target is viewed differently than Wal-Mart. Go to Wal-Mart for your candy and toilet tissue, go to Target for your towels, sheets, etc. Higher perceived value even if the product is the same.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Walmart didn't get where it is by being the new kid on the block and raising the price. The did just the opposite until all their competition was gone. If you have an established market you can get away with a little price increase but not for long. The higher you raise your price the more competition will show up in your established market. That is what all retailers face over time.


Let me ask you a question. As someone selling honey, do you want to be Walmart, low prices, low service, acceptable quality. Or do you want to be Neimann-Marcus, high prices, high quality, good service.

As I usually suggest when discussing bee related things, get out and do it. Then you will know and know what I am talking about.

If you don't spell HONEY w/ an "M", none of this really matters.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

rweaver7777 said:


> Agreed on commodity items. What you have to do with your product is differentiate. Use special bottles that look great or that would make great gifts, do creamed honey, etc., that the guy in the next booth isn't. You can charge $7.00 for that bottle if fancy, that the guy in the next booth can't charge for his mason jar.
> 
> Either the packaging has to be better, or the product.
> 
> This is why Target is viewed differently than Wal-Mart. Go to Wal-Mart for your candy and toilet tissue, go to Target for your towels, sheets, etc. Higher perceived value even if the product is the same.


Quite right. I know a person who sells honey at a farm market for $14.00/lb and she sells it too. It doesn't just sit there. It's how you market your product. You have to know how to market what you are selling and you have to know your customers. Not personally, but you have to have some idea as to who you are selling to and who it is that wants your honey and why.

There are other threads on this. We have talked about this before.

Go to your local college and take some night classes on small business and marketing.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I learned to never stand in the way of someone determined to win the race to the bottom.

Wayne


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr. Lyon: If I was a betting man, I would bet that the ICE is due to release the second wave of arrests after the Groeb Farms/Honey Solutions(?) roundup. It would take this long to get the cases solidified. It would appear that most of the old crooked importers have been shut down, with mostly just new faces left. 

That said, I believe that even a 50 percent increase in the American crop does not come close to replacing the flood of funny honey that has been halted, and therefore prices will still rise.

Ace- don't worry, the people at Wal-mart don't buy my real honey. Different market.

Crazy Roland 
Linden Apiary, est. 1852


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Roland said:


> Mr. Lyon: If I was a betting man, I would bet that the ICE is due to release the second wave of arrests after the Groeb Farms/Honey Solutions(?) roundup. It would take this long to get the cases solidified. It would appear that most of the old crooked importers have been shut down, with mostly just new faces left.
> 
> That said, I believe that even a 50 percent increase in the American crop does not come close to replacing the flood of funny honey that has been halted, and therefore prices will still rise.
> 
> ...


Hope you are right Roland. And I don't disagree with what Mark is saying either. My perspective is bulk wholesale, he's talking about marketing his own brand.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

waynesgarden said:


> I learned to never stand in the way of someone determined to win the race to the bottom.
> 
> Wayne


What about someone who isn't racing, only standing on the sidelines advising others how not to win? Is there an obligation to do something about that?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Hope you are right Roland. And I don't disagree with what Mark is saying either. My perspective is bulk wholesale, he's talking about marketing his own brand.


Quite true, Jim. The only beekeeper who has any control over what they sell their honey for is the beekeeper who packs and sells their own honey and can walk away from a customer or outlet that doesn't want to pay the price the beekeeper sets. 

I have a customer who takes 6 to 9 half gallon jugs of honey per month. I just went up $2.00 per jug. He didn't balk at my price. He knows what he can afford and he knows what he wants and he understands being a small business. 

The same is true w/ pollination pricing. The only way you can make a living doing pollination is to be proactive about pricing your bees. It's not just what the grower is willing to pay, it is also what the beekeeper is willing to take. It's a negotiation. And like the farm market honey seller who lost $600.00, if you don't ask for what you want, what you need, you won't get it and eventually you will go belly up.

It's marketing. It's business. And those who don't treat selling honey as a business should do the rest of us a favor and sell your honey to someone who does. Take your buckets of honey to a packer.

Honey packers, like Groeb or Dutch Gold or McClure's or, in NY, Wixson Honey Co tell you what they will pay. There isn't much wiggle room. Beekeepers who sell by the barrel shop around to different packers to find the one w/ the best price or other concerns, such as barrel exchange and check upon delivery or whatever best suits them. For those who haven't sold to a packer. 

If you don't want to market your honey, if you want to sell all of your crop all at once (nothing wrong w/ that by the way, a bird in the hand and all) find a honey packer and sell your honey to them. Some take honey in buckets.


----------



## xcugat (Mar 4, 2008)

I for one have to say this is a VERY GOOD YEAR for honey production in the lower hudson valley-I cannot keep up with the honey supers on my hives I only have 7 production hives but they all have about 2 or 3 full supers and I have run out of supers so now I need to harvest--I have at least 450-500 lbs of honey to deal with the most for me ever. 

Which leads me to ask the commercial beekeepers who are in this thread--what is the best way to clear the bees from the supers--I am toying with either buying the maligned fume board or taking a huge stack of supers and placing a triangle bee escape on the top and bottom.

Should I find a chiropractor in advance?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am not a commercial guy but something I do when the flow is still going and robbing is not a problem, I take the brood free supers off and stand them on end on a spare board in the late afternoon. The bees will abandon the cooling box and early in the morning I can usually pick up bee free or nearly so supers. Works best in your home yard where there are no varmints like ***** to get into them. 

If you have made some of the triangular bee escapes just put it under your supers on the hive and it will clear in a day or so if brood free.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I am not a commercial guy but something I do when the flow is still going and robbing is not a problem, I take the brood free supers off and stand them on end on a spare board in the late afternoon. The bees will abandon the cooling box and early in the morning I can usually pick up bee free or nearly so supers. Works best in your home yard where there are no varmints like ***** to get into them. 

If you have made some of the triangular bee escapes just put it under your supers on the hive and it will clear in a day or so if brood free.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Ran out of supers, so started extractor today. Main flow will start in a week or so. Trying to flip 200+ super a day. Hopeing for a 160+ avg. this year. Had some hive today that did 200+ pounds already. $$$$$$ Pricing this year is looking good at $2.75-2.85 in the barrel.:wiener::wiener::wiener:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So your real name is The Money Mouseholder, eh?


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

The Clover is amazing this year and the weather has been fantastic.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Householder;
Congratulations you must be in a very good location, things have been dry here in Southern Ohio for more than two weeks now, my hives have not gained a single pound.


----------



## wareagle1776 (Feb 10, 2012)

The Honey Householder said:


> Ran out of supers, so started extractor today. Main flow will start in a week or so. Trying to flip 200+ super a day. Hopeing for a 160+ avg. this year. Had some hive today that did 200+ pounds already. $$$$$$ Pricing this year is looking good at $2.75-2.85 in the barrel.:wiener::wiener::wiener:


What is your main flow?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We may have our last rain for a while tonight. Had the first slop in a month, so there is hope. Too much rain, most roads passable again, but not by much, ground still saturated.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Things are getting brown here which is normal for this time of year. No rain in over two weeks and one more good one (not in forecast) would mean a lot of pounds of honey for us here.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

wareagle1776 said:


> What is your main flow?


Soybeans, and clover


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Trevor - the basswood report:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Trevor - the basswood report:


Looks like a bad case of "Goldielocks", the trees did not like the weather, and we had every kind when they bloomed. A few put on a good show, but for the most part, I think our chances of getting any in the barrel are about as good as me getting a "permasmile" tonight.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

We got our inch of rain KA CHING!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Hives are still drawing foundation well and filling it fast, basswood looks to be done, white sweet clover and lawn clover still going strong, but it is getting dry and could use a good overnight soaker to green things up a bit. Started extracting a few days ago, looks to be a record year, many hives pushing 200 lb. already and more to come if weather cooperates.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Vance G said:


> We got our inch of rain KA CHING!


What's rain? :scratch:


----------

